# Off-Topic >  Review: Cheap Solar Light with PIR Sensor (4K)

## tsbrownie

A very inexpensive solar powered outdoor light with passive infra-red (PIR) detector. Seems to work well, and certainly is more practical than timed lights with remote control.







Model: UC50A1ALX
Per the mfg specs:
120 LED Solar Powered Light
Light Panel: 150mm x 110mm, 
Illumination Angle: 120 deg.
120 LEDs
Lighting Area: 40 m^2
Battery: 3.7V 1200mAh lithium battery rechargeable battery
Power consumption: 1.5 W
Detection Distance: 2-5 meters
Material: Plastic ABS
Switch: No switch (plug in)
Solar Panel: Polysilicon, 5.5V 1W
Solar Panel Size: 129mm x 114mm

----------

